# Ford ID help.



## Allen Crabtree (Sep 29, 2019)

Found a great deal on this little gem. Any idea what I have? I’m not usually a Ford fan to and I’m not exactly sure what I have. I don’t know where to look for any numbers. Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Go to:
https://fordtractorcollectors.com/identify-my-tractor/tractor-id-history/

Scroll down to:
"The Thousand series 1962 - 1964"

The letters on the engine block tells you:
C0NN-6015G - 134 cubic inch, sleeveless, late 1962 - 1964
It is an engine for the 2000 model 1960 - 1964.

Check for numbers on the flat spot behind and above the starter on your tractor.
Use the Ford Tractor Collectors' site to decode the numbers you have found.

Owner's manual:
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford%204000%20Owners%20Manual.pdf


----------



## Allen Crabtree (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you! I really appreciate the help!! Have a blessed Sunday!!


----------

